# Interfaz entre integrados y la computadora



## josb86 (Jul 20, 2006)

Estoy en un proyectito, lo que necesito es lo siguiente. Tengo un sensor LM35 (temperatura) y un HIH3610 (humedad) lo que quiero hacer es hacer una interfaz con el computador por medio de alguno de los puertos. Lo que quiero con esto es guardar cada cierto tiempo las condiciones que presente cada uno de los sensores y mostrarlo en graficas. Haber si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 20, 2006)

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy en un proyectito, lo que necesito es lo siguiente. Tengo un sensor LM35 (temperatura) y un HIH3610 (humedad) lo que quiero hacer es hacer una interfaz con el computador por medio de alguno de los puertos. Lo que quiero con esto es guardar cada cierto tiempo las condiciones que presente cada uno de los sensores y mostrarlo en graficas. Haber si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería.



Hola, primero necesita un conversor A/D.

Lo mejor será usar el puerto paralelo, aún no se como pero me parece que se peude usar uno de los buses como bidireccional. 8 bits.

Con eso puede hacerlo.

Si ocupa ayuda en el sof, cheque este link, solo cambie el out por in.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3890.html

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Jul 21, 2006)

Otra alternativa es que uses un microcontrolador con A/D y hagas la comunicación por el puerto serie.

Las comunicaciones con puerto paralelo son mas susceptibles a cambios en el hardware, si usas RS232 no.

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

maunix dijo:
			
		

> Otra alternativa es que uses un microcontrolador con A/D y hagas la comunicación por el puerto serie.
> 
> Las comunicaciones con puerto paralelo son mas susceptibles a cambios en el hardware, si usas RS232 no.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mau, por cierto por que se cambió el nick?? 

En fin, si se utiliza un micro, de todos modos debe colocarse un max232??? o ya el micro se encarga de eso??

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Jul 21, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> maunix dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cambio de nic es para compatibilidad mi nic con mi nic en el foro de todopic 

El max232 no es necesario para conectar con el pic si usaras el puerto paralelo.  El punto es que para el puerto serie 'es recomendable' usar este integrado y listo, sino también hay circuitos con transistores que permiten adaptar los niveles RS232 a TTL .

Si usas el puerto paralelo no hace falta usar nada ya que el puerto paralelo usa niveles de tensión (ojo no de corriente) TTL, pero es más simple y más estandar hacerlo por el puerto serie (desde el lado de la PC sobre todo).  Lo de estandard lo menciono porque hay muchas normas sobre puertos paralelos y muchas cosas dependen de como este 'configurado' el mismo desde el BIOS SETUP, en cambio ese problema no sucede con el puerto serie.

Espero haber aclarado mi punto.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola gracias pro la respuesta.

Si yo me refería al serial, con el paralelo y ahe trabajado pero con el serial aún no me meto y espero poder hacerlo pronto 

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## josb86 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gracias por la ayuda muy amables


----------



## Marcos López (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría me solucionaran un problema.
Estoy por hacer un sensor de humedad, ya tengo todo, circuitería y proghramación, solo falta conseguir el sensor de humedad HIH3610. Podrían decirme cuanto cuesta y dónde lo puedo conseguir. De antemano gracias.


----------

